# Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt



## drwr (21. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir für wenig Geld ein Papierfilter gebaut
Zutaten : 1 Regentonne rechteckig 200 l 54 cm breit ( wegen der Papierrolle)
1 Alulech 1 m x 54 cm , 1 Tischbein, 1 Abwasserrohr samt Deckel, 1 Motor
für Jalusien (Rohrmotor) , 2 Schwimmerschalter , ein paar Kleinteile und Bastellaune.
Vorteil : je nach Bedarf kann ich - was mit einem Trommelfilter nicht geht - alles filtern von 2 mü bis 500 mü, und das automatisch  ohne viel Aufwand.
Hier die Bilder


----------



## drwr (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Weitere Bilder


----------



## ebo (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Gute Arbeit.

lg
ebo


----------



## bodo61 (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Moin,

mach doch mal ein paar Angaben zum Betrieb. Hattest du das schon mal laufen? Wickelst du in das 250er Rohr das schmutzige Vlies ein? Wozu das Manometer? Zeig mal die Schwimmerschalter.
Ich denke die Vliesunterlage ist nicht so geeignet, zu wenig freie Fläche (vielleicht 20%?).

Ansonsten, wenns auch noch funzt, saubere Arbeit.


----------



## drwr (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Bodo,

hier noch ein paar Einzelheiten :

das Filter läuft seit einem Jahr problemlos.
Die Aluauflage habe ich zwischenzeitlich gegen ein Edelsthllochblech ausgetauscht, das auf 
gebogenen Auflagen aufliegt. Schicke demnächst ergänzende Bilder auch von den Schwimmschaltern. Mit denen mußte ich etwas experimentieren, da induktive Schalter bei starker Verschmutzung durch das dann bedingte  häufigere Schalten den Geist aufgeben. Die jetzt installierten Schwimmschalter mit Kugel und Microschalter funktionieren seit eienm dreiviertel Jahr problemlos.
Das verschmutzte Vließ wickle ich einfach auf den Rohrmotor  auf, was Du auf dem Bild siehst ist das Gehäuse für die saubere Rolle.
Das Manometer sieht nur geil aus, hat aber keine Funktion.
Gesteuert wird das Filter einmal zeitgesteuert über den Skimmer und bei Bedarf über eine
Redoxsteuerung ( Maßstab für die Veschnmutzung des Wassers ).
Die Lochfläche der Auflage ist wurscht, wenn sie mehr durchlässt als zuläuft und das hat bisher immer funktionier.
In das Rohr des Filterablaufs ist eine UVC eingebaut, die zeit oder Redoxgestuert dazu geschaltet wird.
Im Filter selbst liegen am Boden ein Sack Aktivkohle und Austernschalen ( vom Frühstücken !!).
Ich habe Tests gemacht  das auslaufende Wasser ist klar ( Redox 380 ) und keimfrei !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo

was für Fliterpapier (Vlies) verwendest Du ?

saubere Arbeit 

mfG


----------



## bodo61 (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für deine Antworten.

Was ich nicht so richtig verstehe ist, du schreibst von einer Redoxsteuerung. 
1. sehe ich kein Messgerät
2. steht der Redoxwert für die organische Belastung des Wassers

Ein Vlieser ist doch ein rein mechanischer Filter, damit nimmst du kein Einfluß auf den Redoxwert. 

Den Redoxwert, wenn man ihn überhaupt misst,(wüßte eigentlich nicht wofür) stellt man nur mit einer vernünftigen Biofilterung ein. 

Wichtiger wäre meines Errachtens Nitrit u. pH zu kontrollieren und gegebenen falls zu reagieren.


Und jo, jetzt hab ich gesehen, das in dem Rohr die saubere Rolle liegt. Der "Aufwickelmechanismus" ist wohl auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen?

Soll heißen wir wollen mehr Bilder.


----------



## Testpilot (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Ich glaube hier wird es noch Lustig, hier bleibe ich


----------



## koifischfan (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Mit einem Manometer kann man den Verstopfungsgrad eines Filters feststellen.

Eins am Eingang und eins am Ausgang. Sind beide Werte fast gleich, ist alles in Ordnung. Steht dagegen nur am Eingang der Druck, sollte das Medium gereinigt werden.
Der Meßbereich der Manometer sollte aber viel niedriger sein.


----------



## laolamia (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*



drwr schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Das Manometer sieht nur geil aus, hat aber keine Funktion.
> Gruß Wolfgang




kannst noch wild blinkende led's einbauen 
sonst aber ne nette sache


----------



## bodo61 (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Mit einem Manometer kann man den Verstopfungsgrad eines Filters feststellen.
> 
> Eins am Eingang und eins am Ausgang. Sind beide Werte fast gleich, ist alles in Ordnung. Steht dagegen nur am Eingang der Druck, sollte das Medium gereinigt werden.
> Der Meßbereich der Manometer sollte aber viel niedriger sein.



Das würde bei einem Druckfilter Sinn machen, aber nicht hier.


----------



## drwr (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo FFs  ( = Fishfans )

Laolamia

nehme die Anregung auf, mache blinkende Fischaugen statt LEDS


Karsten

Bei starker Verschmutzung nehme ich stinknormales Papiervlies von Koi Discount m.W. von der EVO  Kiste die aber grundsätzlich anders gestrickt ist.
Das hat den Grund, daß der Filter wenn der Wasserstand steigt, weil das Vlies zu ist nur wenig transportiert ( oft nur 1 Lochbreite ) und es bei geringer Verschmutzung oft 3 - 4 Tage dauert bis der nasse Papierteil über 1 Auflagenlänge weitertransportiert ist.
Das führt zum Teil dazu , daß das Papier aufweicht und reißt. Bei geringerer Verschmutzung nehme ich daher eine Polyestervlies . Diese weicht nicht durcht und hat die Porenweite von 5 µ bis zu 200 µ.
Bei klarem Wasser und meiner Seuerung reicht so eine Rolle ( ca. 80 € ) fast ein dreiviertel Jahr. Auf Wunsch kannst Du Händleradressen von mir haben

Gruß Wolfgang  , natürlich an beide


----------



## drwr (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Bodo

stimmt genau, das Manometer am Ein und Ausgang macht keinen Sinn, da das Filter ja nie verstopft sondern weiter transportiert.Ursprünglich war das Manometer gedacht um die Förderleistung der Pumpe zu kontrollieren, aber der Meßbereich ist zu hoch.
Jetz ist es der Mercedesstern ( und genau so sinnlos ) meines Filters.
Zu Deiner Bemerkung : Redox  Ich habe gefiltert - besser filtern gelassen - bis das Wasser so klar war wie ich es haben wollte und dann den Redox abgelesen. An der Redoxsteuerung habe ich einen Wert von 50 weniger eingegeben. Das funktioniert !
Dabei habe ich eine doppelte Steuerung : per Zeitschaltuhr wird 3 x tgl. der Skimmer 1 Stunde über den Filter gelassen (diese Schaltung hat Vorrang ) und wenn der Skimmer 
aus ist  und der Redox zu niedrig pumpt eine Rohrpumpe aus der ersten Filterkammer des ursprünglichen Mehrkammerfilters das Wasser über das Papierfilter. Den ursprünglichen Mehrkammerfilter habe ich "biologisch erweitert", was der großen Fischzahl zugute kommt

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## drwr (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Koifischfan

bei der Antwort an Bodo ist der Manometer erklärt

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## koifischfan (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Das es an so einer Anlage wenig Sinn macht, ist mir klar. Darum schrieb ich : Mit einem Manometer kann man den Verstopfungsgrad *eines* Filters feststellen.


----------



## drwr (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo 
hier die nächsten Bilder



 
die Schwimmschaltzerkabel sind durch einen Minikabelkanal geführt und das Kabel
ist unten eingezwickt. So läßt sich der Schaltpunkt durch Verschieben der Kanalabdeckung mit dem eingezwickten Kabel verändern


 
das Haltegestänge für den Motor

 
festgeschraubter Werkzeugkasten enthält alles notwendige Werkzueg, erspart die Sucherei

 
ein Fenster für den Durchblick, erleichtert die Wartung

 
das neue Edelstahlblechund die zwei  Schwimmschalter für Motor und Not aus

 

Edelstahlblech


----------



## drwr (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

             

Hier der Motor der das Ganze antreibt. Es handelt sich um einen Rohrmotor für Rolläden.
Das ganze hat einen Vorteil, da er für Rolläden konzipiert ist schaltet er nach  25 Sekunden 
ab, ebenso bei Hitzeentwicklung (z.B. bei Blockade etc ). Damit ist gewährleistet, daß er nicht in meiner Abwesenheit versehentlich die ganze Rolle abwickelt. Über den Motor ist ein Abwasserrohr montiert und an der Achse festgeschraubt um den Durchmesser der Papierrollenträgers ungefähr zu erreichen. Das erste Bild zeigt den  Steuerungskasten den ich im nächsten Teil genauer beschreibe.


----------



## drwr (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

           

Hier der Steuerkasten für das Ganze :
Gesteuert werden der Skimmer per Zeitschaltuhr 3 x täglich. Dieser Stromkreis schaltet auch gleichzeitig den Papierfilter sam UVC ein.
Ein Bachlauf über ein Thermoelement. Bei 25 Grad schaltet sich der Bach zu ( Kühlung ).
Daneben ist der Bach tagsüber durch eine Zeitschaltuhr geschaltet.
Die 3. Steuerung ist eine Rohrpumpe - die Drehknöpfe sind um die Rohrpumpe des Skimmers und der Filterrohrpumpe in der Förderleistung zu regulieren ( von Conrad 16 € und funktioniert wie die S..) - die sich dann einschaltet wenn der Redoxwert unter meinen eingestellten Grenzwert sinkt. 
Der Rest ist eine ph Steuerung die derzeit nur den Filter ph mißt, der übrigends immer etwas basischer ist wie der Teich. Das andere ist ein Betriebsstundenzähler für die UVC Lampe die im Ausfluß des Filters liegt.


----------



## drwr (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

         

Hier der Abfluß mit T-Stück und eingebauter UVC Tauchlampe. Vorteil  keine sinnlose Rohrverengung.
Ein kleines Kontrollfenster das die Funktion der Röhre anzeigt.
Die Röhre im Rohr auf einem selbsgebastelten "Träger" zentriert.
Danach habe ich den Ausfluß exzentrisch so verändert, daß die Röhre immer im Wasser ist,das Abluf lumen aber noch immer größer ist wie der Zulauf.


----------



## drwr (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

                  

Hier noch die restlichen Teile :
Das erste ist der Steuerkasten am Filter.
Hier ist ein Schalter untergebracht der den Motor manuell schalten  ; praktisch beim Einfädeln.
Ferner noch Schalter für Not aus UVC und Motor.
Alles mit Steckverbindungen und der Kasten wird nur einghängt.
Darunter das neue Lochblech und die Auflagen
Sowie der Einlauf von oben und unten.
Noch ein Hinweis : Das Tischbein für die neue Rolle ist exzentrisch angeordnet ( des halb  auch die Beschriftung unten !!) da  Tischbein und Innenkern der Papierrolle  Spiel haben.
Das Prinzip des Kloorollenhalters, der mich dazu inspieriert hat.

Das wars

Gruß an alle

Wolfgang


----------



## HBS (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Wolfgang,
sehr schöne Baudoku, hast Du klasse gemacht 

Wie groß ist denn die Fläche, wo das Papiervlies auf dem Lochblech aufliegt und wie hoch ist Dein max. Wasserstand am tiefsten Punkt des Lochbleches?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ja dann doch einige Liter Wasser (also auch einige kg Gewicht) auf dem Vlies stehen und dieses damit auf das Lochblech gedrückt wird. Wie stark muß denn der Motor sein, um das Vlies noch ziehen zu können? Reicht da auch ein Scheibenwischermotor? Wieviele U/min hat der Rolladenmotor?

Ich würde mir den Filter gerne nachbauen, habe aber Bedenken, daß das Vlies reißen wird.
Leider hatte ich ein solches Vlies noch nie in der Hand, es gibt da ja auch verschiedene. Ich werde mir wohl mal ne Rolle kaufen müßen, um Tests zu machen. Welche Sorte würdest Du empfehlen?

Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## drwr (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Thomas,

schau doch bitte zu der Bemerkung vom 22.2., dort bin ich auf die Papierproblematik eingegangen. Kurz zusammengefaßt -> starke Verschmutzung -> Papier, wenig Verschmutzung -> Polyester ( nur wenig teurer, reißt nicht ).
Papierfilter sind in der Industrie häufig, daher ist es kein Problem z.B. suchen unter Mercateo 
für jeden Zweck ein geeignetes  Filtermedium zu besorgen.
Ich weiß  nicht ob ein Scheibenwischermotor das schafft, ich weiß nicht welche Kraft der entwickelt. Mein Rolladenmotor schafft 27 N/m und dreht sich sher langsam.
Die Wassersäule auf dem Papier ist abhängig von der Stellung des Schwimmschalters und kann bei der Konstruktion durch einfaches Verschieben eingestellt werden. Bei mir beträgt die Wasserhöhe ungefähr 40 cm an dem tiefsten Auflagepunkt.
Aber der Druck ist nicht so hoch denn ich habe die Querstangen eingebaut um ein Aufschwimmen des Vlieses und ein Hochziehen beim Transport zu vermeiden. Wenn Du die ersten Bilder anschaust ist dort noch ein Alublech eingebaut und durch die Steuerung wurde das Vlies beim Transport gerade mal eine Lochbreite = ca 2 cm vorwärts transportiert.
Der Rohrmotor - der über Ebay nur 27 € gekostet hat - zeiht das Ganze langsam aber konstant. Der für den Motor ausgelegt Rolladen wäre ja erheblich schwerer.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## drwr (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo,

ach ja noch zur Breite  : das Vlies ist 50 breit  ( Industrie Normmaß ), die Wanne rund 55 cm
( ist nach unten leicht verjüngend ) deshalb habe ich die Seiten mit dem Silberband ( aus dem Bereich der dachisolierung ) soweit abgeklebt, daß das Vlies  auf jeder Seite ca. 2 cm 
das Silberband überlappt. Es würde ja sonst das Wasser seitlich ungefiltert vorbeilaufen , soweit nicht Lochblech und Auflage dicht wären.
Um jederzeit an das Filter zu können liegt das Lochblech nur auf der Auflage und ist nur
oben am Rand vorn und hinten mit je zwei Schrauben fixiert. So läßt es sich einfach entfernen.
Beim Alu war es nervend erst 20  Schrauben lösen und dann beim Montieren das Blech wieder so zu fixieren daß die 20 Löcher kongruent waren.
Jetzt nur noch auf die Auflage vorn und hinten festgeschraubt und abgeklebt und los geht´s.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## HBS (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Wolfgang,
danke für die Infos.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Welche Stärke sollte denn das Lochblech etwa haben, damit es stabil genug ist und man es trotzdem noch biegen kann?

Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## drwr (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Thomas,

hier hab ich es her


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120489896807[/

der ist sehr flexibel, biegt es vor schneidet es zu und macht super Auflagen.

Schau´s Dir mal an.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## HBS (6. März 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Wolfgang,
danke für die Info.  

Ich war vergangene Woche in München, daher habe ich es erst jetzt gelesen.

Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## HBS (7. März 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich habe mir jetzt mal die Einzelteile rausgesucht, die ich so brauche.
Ich hätte noch eine Frage:

Die Rolladenmotore haben doch eine Endabschaltung, wie hast Du diese deaktiviert?

Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## bodo61 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hi Thomas,

bei meinen Rollos werden die Endpunkte mit Steckern eingestellt. Wenn ich diese raus ziehe, drehen sie ununterbrochen.

OT: Bist du aus HBS?


----------



## HBS (8. März 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Bodo,
kannst Du mir das Modell oder den Hersteller der Motoren nennen?

P.S. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Leipzig.

Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## drwr (8. März 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Thomas,


meiner hatte einen entsprechenden Ring, an dem man die Endpunkte einstellen konnte. Ich 
habe den Ring entfernt. Ist aber bei verschiedenen Motoren anders. Aber es lassen sich meines Wissens alle deaktivieren.
Wichtig beim Motor ist der Vierkant zum Verankern des Motors.
Ich habe dann über den Motor das graue Rohr ( bei mir ein 40 Rohr ) gestülpt um den Motor getwas gegen Feuchtigkeit zu schützen. Diese Rohr habe ich mit Schrauben am Motor festgeschraubt, damit sich das Rohr dreht. An bestimmten Stellen kann man in die Motorwalze schrauben ( steht in der Gebrauchsanweisung ). Auf dem Rohrendstück habe ich
eine umgebaute Möbelrolle montiert. Der Stift wird auf dem Endstück festgeschraubt und rastet dann leicht in der kugelgelagerten Buchse ein . Dreht sich dadurch sehr leicht. Die an der Buchse zuvor befestigte Rolle habe ich entfernt.
Hier ein Motor z.B.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rolladen-Rohrmot...ItemQQptZMotoren_Getriebe?hash=item43991092dd

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## bodo61 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*



HBS schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> kannst Du mir das Modell oder den Hersteller der Motoren nennen?
> 
> P.S. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Leipzig.
> ...



Hi,
meine Motoren sind von Somfy.


----------



## HBS (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich habe heute den ersten Testlauf meines Vliesfilternachbaus gemacht.
Nochmal vielen Dank für die super Idee. 

Funktioniert soweit prima, allerdings wird durch den doch nötigen starken Zug des Rolladenmotors das Vlies (ich verwende momentan Genesis EVO Flow) etwas gestreckt, sodaß das Vlies auf der Rolle 50cm breit ist und am anderen Ende auf der Welle des Rolladenmotors nur noch 47cm. 
Hast Du auch diese Erfahrung gemacht? Gibt es stabileres Vlies?

Ich will mal versuchen, auf der hinteren Umlenkwalze mal mit Klebeband 2 von der Mitte nach außen verlaufende "Gewinde" aufzukleben, welche beim Ziehen des Motors das Vlies durch die drehende Walze nach außen ziehen und so wieder breit ziehen. :beten

Wer noch ne Idee hat, her damit...

Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## drwr (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Papierfilter Marke Baumarkt*

Hallo,

ich habe Deine Anmerkung erst jetzt gelesen.
Ich habe das Problem damit gelöst :

Auf dem Rohrmotor habe ich den Hakenteil eines Klettverschlusses befestigt. Dadurch kann ich das Vlies gespannt am Klettband befestigen.
Gleichzeitig habe ich die Alustäbe modifiziert, indem ich sie höher gesetzt habe und Räder oder wenn Du willst Rollen mit einem Kugellager in der Achse befestigt habe .
Dadurch erreiche ich, daß die Rollen das Vlies über das ganze Lochblech gleichmäßig andrücken, so daß es sich nicht mehr abhébt. Es läuft dann viel gleichmäßiger.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

